
When Gates and Zuckerberg sound a dire warning about jobs, it’s time to listen - hourislate
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/bill-gates-updates-the-plastics-advice-from-the-graduate-for-2017-2017-05-16
======
typednothing
Can someone get the imbecile media to shut up about the misnomer "artificial
intelligence"? Either an outcome is computable, or else it is not. If it is
computable, it is not "artificially intelligent". If it is not computable, it
is also not "artificially intelligent". We do not need that kind of retarded
terminology.

